# Article: Acaia: The Minimalist Coffee Brewing Scale



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?340-Acaia-The-Minimalist-Coffee-Brewing-Scale


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

That's pretty sweet. I can see most of us on here buying this if it actually does what we need it to do...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does look cool , 79 dollars delivered . No onboard timer tho ? !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's an app for that Gary


----------



## acaia (Dec 3, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Does look cool , 79 dollars delivered . No onboard timer tho ? !


Hello, friends in UK. Thank you for spreading around our project. We really like to get it funded and get the product to the coffee community. We just registered this account and hopefully we can answer most of your questions in time. If there is anything that we didn't do good enough, please let us know too!

Regarding to the timer --

Yes, there is an on board timer.

Originally we didn't include the timer of some reasons, but during the first few days of the kickstarter launch, we got a lot of feed backs and felt it is important to implement the timer in acaia. So people doesn't always have to use a phone or additional timer.

Therefore, our time spend days and nights together with the engineers to add the timer in the scale. At this moment, it is completed. An update post will detail the implementation of the timer coming really soon.

So the quick answer is, yes. Acaia will have a built in timer to the scale that doesn't rely on the APP.

Thank you for your time, and I really hope we can make it!

- Team Acaia


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks impressive then . Best of luck.

Its about £48 on current rates.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

looks really cool! One of my pet peeves is scales that turn off after 30 seconds or so!! Nice to see the auto on/off feature is disabled when anything is on the scales.

Hope they get this off the ground, especially if they build more into the app in the future!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice to see you onboard Aaron. Hopefully a few of us will be Kickstarter funders and many more buy after the launch.

Hope to see this funded


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've just backed this project to the tune of $99 + $20 shipping. Let's hope this gets the backing that Aaron needs and that it can go into production. Look forward to it!

David


----------



## acaia (Dec 3, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Nice to see you onboard Aaron. Hopefully a few of us will be Kickstarter funders and many more buy after the launch.
> 
> Hope to see this funded


Thank you Glenn, and thank you those who supported us on this project. I'll be checking in and out on this forum, so please feel free to leave me any message or comments!

Aaron, team Acaia


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have negotiated a bulk pledge deal with the Acaia team

Ideally we need 20 people to participate and we will all get reduced shipping costs

Like with any imports from the USA there may be tax payable on the item (20% of the $59.99 cost plus any applicable landing or handling fees)

If you are keen to back this project then please indicate your interest below by entering your username

US$59.99 plus any customs fees only

I will take care of the postage cost for the bulk deal and place the pledge on behalf of Coffee Forums UK

Deadline next Friday 13 December

Names:

Edy


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm interested, but as I have the Hario scale, which is itself a pretty good scale, I'll hold off on commiting my self until closer to the Friday...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> We have negotiated a bulk pledge deal with the Acaia team
> 
> Ideally we need 20 people to participate and we will all get reduced shipping costs
> 
> ...


Glenn,

I've already pledged $99 (for the black scales) plus they've added $20 for shipping. I'm not sure if we can incorporate this into the group sponsorship.

David


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've just had an email saying that they have a timer built in now with a dual display showing weight and time. Sounds good but they still need more sponsors and only a couple of weeks to secure funding.

DB


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Names:

Edy x 1

Cath x 1


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Names:

Edy x 1

Cath x 1

Ricardo x 1


----------



## acaia (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello,

Just a few hours away from the kickstarter campaign program. I want to thank you all especially Glenn to help me sharing this project with you. Rex and I are so happy to get started on this project, and I hope you will all enjoy using the scale with your coffee. For us, it is just a beginning, and we will continue to make it better. So please feel free to give me any suggestions or feedback. Most importantly when you start using the acaia scale, please take a photo and share it with us with the acaia APP! It means a lot to us, thank you again!

Happy Holidays!

Aaron & Rex


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Aaron

With a few forum downtime issues we haven't been able to gather a list

I will pop over and pledge a few units though

Kind regards

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is now an evaluation thread as a number of sets have landed in the UK

Click here to visit the thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello, friends in UK. Thank you for spreading around our project. We really like to get it funded and get the product to the coffee community. We just registered this account and hopefully we can answer most of your questions in time. If there is anything that we didn't do good enough, please let us know too!

Regarding to the timer --

Yes, there is an on board timer.

Originally we didn't include the timer of some reasons, but during the first few days of the kickstarter launch, we got a lot of feed backs and felt it is important to implement the timer in acaia. So people doesn't always have to use a phone or additional timer.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good to have you on board fanaledrinks112. I'm loving my acaia scales 

I'm pleased the timer function has been enabled - I use it all the time.

Can you tell me if or when we will be able to share recipes/brew prints on the Android app so we can emulate others?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Good idea to include a timer, I find it much neater and easier to use when integrated in the scale.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fanaldrinks - I've just had a look at some of your posts. Who are you? What do you do?

You appear to be just reposting other people's posts? Why?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He's banned now, won't be able to reply


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good! - Strange person! (Not you Jeebsy







)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

His username was some crappy website selling bubble tea


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Fanaldrinks - I've just had a look at some of your posts. Who are you? What do you do?
> 
> You appear to be just reposting other people's posts? Why?


Daren thought he has made a new friend....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scales friend.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren thought he has made a new friend....





froggystyle said:


> Scales friend.....


Bus Wan*ers

13 char


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Bus Wan*ers
> 
> 13 char


I'm going back to the post office to take that coffee out of the post box now....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Glenn said:


> You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?340-Acaia-The-Minimalist-Coffee-Brewing-Scale


I think first few days of the kickstarter launch, we got a lot of feed backs and felt it is important to implement the timer in acaia. So people doesn't always have to use a phone or additional timer.

Therefore, our time spend days and nights together with the engineers to add the timer in the scale


----------

